# Wheel Locks



## glidingdoc (May 23, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I'm a newbie to both this site and this country. Emigrated from England so still finding my feet over here.

Does anybody know a gunsmith capable of making a decent replica of a Wheel Lock Pistol Muzzle Loader?

Where can I buy a Brown Bess Replica and all the accessories in America?

Look forward to hearing from you.

Steve


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Welcome to the USA and to Nodak. There's a lot of information to be had in these fora but there is a forum specifically devoted to early weapons of this type at http://www.muzzleloadingforum.com/fusio ... hp?fid/15/. 
Alas, this link may not work and you may have to go to that site and log in directly. There is a current thread about making the wheel that may be a good source for you. 
As to the Bess, try Dixie Gun Works at www.dixiegun.com.

Pete


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Thats a great forum darkgael.

Id also try track of the wolf for the bess and accesories. 
www.trackofthewolf.com


----------

